# Mini Nubians in VT or NH



## mininubianpls (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking for a pair of pet mini Nubians. I don't plan to breed or show, just play!

Near the Upper Valley would be great as I am in Newbury, VT
Thanks!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I am in Texas and have a very tame Nigerian dwarf. He is about 2 months old. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't have any now but should have some mini-Nubians in the spring. I'm in NY not terribly far from Bennington, Vt.


----------

